# Kougar v. Wolfstraum... Bh



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Koug and I passed our Bh today under UScA judge Bill Szentmiklosi.

Am super proud of my dog and how he handled himself!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great job Leesa and Koug!!! Knew you could do it!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Koug is a great dog!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent -- and good judge !


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations again...never doubted it for a moment.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, Lisa and Koug!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone!

We had one of those, that's never happened.. And it wasn't on us.. The long down dog broke and came after Koug on the recall.. Something that could have turned extremely ugly, worked itself out because of my dog handling the situation and being neutral and me keeping my cool.. 

What I am super proud of, and this goes out to Koug's breeder, Lee Hough, is the fact that the chaos that ensured for a few minutes didn't falter my dogs performance when we had to re-do our recall and finish the routine and the traffic portion!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

:congratulations:


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Absolutely proud of you and Kougar!!!!! :congratulations::gsdsit::gsdsit: Especially after seeing the video - and the 40 seconds of grass with all the screaming and barking after the dog from the long down breaks and jumps on him! Such a good boy to handle this so well....

:happyboogie::toasting::happyboogie: 



Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

G-burg said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We had one of those, that's never happened.. And it wasn't on us..* The long down dog broke and came after Koug on the recall.. Something that could have turned extremely ugly, worked itself out because of my dog handling the situation and being neutral and me keeping my cool.*.
> 
> What I am super proud of, and this goes out to Koug's breeder, Lee Hough, is the fact that the chaos that ensured for a few minutes didn't falter my dogs performance when we had to re-do our recall and finish the routine and the traffic portion!


That is a true test of temperament! 
On the handler and the dog


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats! Are you going to share the video?!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Crazy wasn't it Lee.. I have the rest of the vid.. I have to piece it together.. 

Koug and I should have gotten the calmest handler and dog award!!


----------

